# MAZE HAVEN AVAILABLE IN UK!!!!!!!!!!



## mouse_chalk (Jul 27, 2008)

I emailed Binkybunny.com a while ago to ask if they shipped the Maze Haven to the UK... 

Well, they got back to me yesterday, about a month later! They said that it's now available in the UK....

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Tunnels+%2526+Tents.8/Maze+Haven.414.html

It's not cheap but I might still have to get one!:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are so cool! I have never heard of them before. I wonder how much they are in the US. I would love to get a couple for my bunnies!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 27, 2008)

You can get them in the US, from

www.binkybunny.com I believe!  That's where I saw them originally, and emailed them to find out about it being available in the UK...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just spotted that today on the hay experts website - doesn't it look fantastic?

I know what I'm getting for Millie's birthday...:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 27, 2008)

Everybunny in my house loves the Maze Haven. This was definately the best toy buy that I have made in a long time!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 1, 2008)

I just ordered one!! YAAAAY!! :biggrin2: I had to think about it a while, it's quite expensive..

Makes a total of Â£60 plus that I've spent on cardboard in the past 2 months LOL! But it's worth it as those toys are the most loved by my buns...

I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think you'll regret it. The maze is unbelievable popular in my house. Hint: make a tracing of the individual pieces (I think there only two different ones besides the roof) so you can make replacements if they get chewed up.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 1, 2008)

Any chance you can take photos of the individual pieces or draw what they look like so I can make one for Elf?


----------

